# Just got my first job as an apprentice



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Keep your mouth shut, your eyes and ears open, and never complain. Always be working, if you think there’s no work to do then grab a broom.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin.schmidt (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah bout the best thing the army taught me was how to bust ass and sweep


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats! If you have questions, break time, and lunch are good times to ask. It's a good idea to carry a notepad and pencil, to write down task lists, questions, supplies needed, and other notes.

Good luck!


----------



## Justin.schmidt (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks Dan! Will do I appreciate it


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

congratulations.Be on time dress appropriately and do the best you can.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

I would keep putting in apps. You may find one that will hire you as an apprentice NOW, that way you don't waste a year


----------



## Justin.schmidt (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah that's whatvi plan on doing. Actually trying to either get in the IBEW or switch careers to plumbing


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Good luck in the new job and as stated above, keep hunting for an apprenticeship. A year wait is a long time but if you enjoy the company and the guys, learning a lot, it may be worth the wait. You will have to decide. Either way you'll do fine.

Tim.


----------



## Justin.schmidt (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks gents. Its sucked so far lol all ice done is dig ditches and hand wire for work lights


----------

